# Had a Heart Bypass using VHI Plan B Options-but should I switch-



## The Pool Boy (5 Mar 2012)

I had a heart bypass and had all bills 100% covered in Mater Private with Plan B options cover (paying for 2 adults 3 children).

However, costs being costs, I need to review my healthcare cover. I'm more concerned with big ticket cover rather than day to day GP expenses. 

What other options are available in the private health insurance market that will give me the same cover for less money. Also, I assume I can get immediate cover for heart issues because I already have existing cover - that there is no waiting period.


----------



## snowyb (5 Mar 2012)

Hi The Pool Boy,

What is your renewal date?

Here are 3 options with VHI: Adult Price Child Price

PMI 06 11 950 152.50
Company Plan Extra 1041.80 276.80
Company Plan Extra Level 3 1146 406.00

[broken link removed]

Here are 3 options with Quinn: Adult Price Child Price

Healthwise Plus No Excess 878.21 275.71
Company Care Choice 974.02 294.82
Company Care Plus 1059.20  371.72

[broken link removed]

NOTE: Parents can be on a different plan to children with the same provider.
Also, both VHI and Quinn have free kids offers at present but they expire on 17/3/2012 and 20/3/2012 respectively.

[broken link removed]

Hope this enlightens your decision.
Snowyb


----------



## The Pool Boy (6 Mar 2012)

Thanks snowyb for taking the time to do such a detailed reply.

Renewal is in July.


----------



## snowyb (6 Mar 2012)

With a renewal date in July, hopefully these prices will remain unchanged until then. All 3 providers have applied several price increases across the board in the past few months so it should be safe for a while!

The free kids offer will not suit your renewal date, however there are always promotions on a regular basis with special offers on price or level of cover. You can keep upto date on these offers via
[broken link removed]. Just make sure "hi tech cardiac procedures" is 100% or 'YES'.

Snowyb


----------

